# High or Hallucination or Both



## pranicfever (Jan 12, 2006)

Would you consider  the "high" you get off of marijuana a hallucination?


 Yes... No.... Maybe So... Give ur Answer here.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## The haze one (Jan 12, 2006)

id have to deifnatly say no, i have never seen any
thin that wasnt really there


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 12, 2006)

I was just wondering your Input, besides i'd like to disprove this christian book some kid was telling me about it had some scientific study saying the marijuana gives you hallucinations.. and i'm all like kid.. thats bullshit i've smoked pot and i've never seen little green men jumping around on playground equipment with spiders and large jellyfish floating around. and this kid is like marijuana causes hallucinations and i'm like come smoke a bowl with me.. we'll see if you have a hallucination... hahaha anyway the kid stopped talking to me after we got into an arguement about organized religion and how money and power is the main driving force behind it. anyway thought i would share


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome to the right to free speach and gov't and religous propaganda. You would be suprised how much our country is controlled by "organized" and denomanational religous leaders.

Edited: I removed 2 paragraphs for too off-topic post. My bad, too stoned. I left the link though. Thanks insane for correcting me.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1441.html



I could go on and on and on with this one. Sorry for the long read and off-topic. but this one is like an itch I can't reach it just ticks me off. Let people live.


----------



## Insane (Jan 12, 2006)

Organized religion created life as we know it today. I'm not saying this is a good thing or a bad thing, just a simple fact. Just like Mutt, I could go on and on about this, but I don't think this is the forum for that. 

Live and let live. That's the golden rule.


----------



## spliffy (Feb 13, 2006)

you dont hallucinate
although ONE TIME i smoked many hash blades and i saw a crumpled up peice of paper vibrate for like 5 seconds....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> I was just wondering your Input, besides i'd like to disprove this christian book some kid was telling me about it had some scientific study saying the marijuana gives you hallucinations.. and i'm all like kid.. thats bullshit i've smoked pot and i've never seen little green men jumping around on playground equipment with spiders and large jellyfish floating around. and this kid is like marijuana causes hallucinations and i'm like come smoke a bowl with me.. we'll see if you have a hallucination... hahaha anyway the kid stopped talking to me after we got into an arguement about organized religion and how money and power is the main driving force behind it. anyway thought i would share


Oh shit! That was seriously funny.

I've seen the green guys! It was on my couch. I think they molested me.

Meannnnnnn while,

Grass given you sites? No way man. Not since I discovered acid anyway. Shrooms were there too.

Hey P, good to see ya in here. Have fun, do it right.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2006)

nope just a high.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

hel no,but when i started first smoking it was,that was back when i was 13,i used to smoke gravity bongs with my freind ,hotbox his small ass car,8 heads in one car,hotbox the shed and bathroom ,he also had a fourway bong ,but we usualy smoke blunts,sometimes when i was so high, i would feel things and sometimes, i would look over and see, a snake a first glance.but was really a stick,scares the shit out of me for a second.when you smoke some good shit from a certain strain it will happen .i call it beacon or fluffy


----------



## Ogof (Mar 6, 2006)

a definite NO!  It's more of a hypnotic to me.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 7, 2006)

It happened to me once. I was younger like 19 or so and I only smoked out a few times before that. I swear I was so blown out that I sat down in a lazy boy chair up in the attic, in complete darkness, save for the moonlight coming in through the window, and I remember feeling that I was in a cave looking out. I was up to my chin in water; it was deep but not enough to drown me. It was also raining. Each splash of the water was intense and I remember holding my palms out to feel the water as in fell into the flooded cave where I was. Moments later I regained myself and relized that I was slowly waving my hands around in the air as to try and catch the falling water.haha.  Was it a real trip? I could not answer that, but I do know it was one of the most mystical times I ever had with Mary Jane. SHit, now that I think of it, was it laced? lol Naw, it was just a really ******* good high man.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 8, 2006)

I do not hallucinate but I have two instances where I kind of did. The first one, and closest one to a real hallucination was prolly like my 20th or 30th time smoking so i was new but not that new, and we smoked some of the most crystal covered bud I have ever seen. We then went into my room and started playing with incense smoke. My friend was kind of bobbing the incense up and down and it creates little smoke rings (try it, its cool) and we sat there for a good 45 minutes watching those smoke rings float around and we were describing to each other wehat we saw in them. I remember to me, they really looked like a colony of jelly fish. All my friends reported the same and it was a wierd sort of thing but it just looked like the colony was so vast and deep and the smoke was thick enough and it was kinda dark that i couldnt see the floor and it really looked like all these floating jellyfish interacting with eachother. Anyways, my other 'incident' was not a real hallucination but more of a hazy vision type of thing where i was at 7-11 getting coffee with my friend who was sober and I looked at the sign and i swear it said 48 oz under the large one and i was like awesome! they have a 48 ounce coffee and my friend was like no the biggest size is 16 oz or whatever it was and i was like really? and i looked at the sign again, and again i read plainly through hazy vision at a rather close distance 48 oz and i was like no man look it says 48 right there. and he was like your high as **** it says 16 and i looked again from the same distance and  it said 16 there and i was like alright what the **** i swear it said 48. I dunno if thats really a hallucination but ive never had anything i would compare to salvia or something. peace.


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 20, 2006)

no its more of a mood elevator


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd say just high..ok maybe some "light trails" but definitely not seeing things moving around that aren't.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 21, 2006)

I totally forgot about this post.. just came back and started readin it, yall have some interesting respones... I can't say i've personally ever had a hallucination or tripped out on pot, there are times that i get into deep somber states where like what i hear in myhead my thoughts my feelings you know, like i'll sit there and it feels like i'm confessing all my sins or whatever, i know that sounds weird but like i feel like i'm just lettin everything go at times, all the pain, all the anger, all the hate,and letting the good in myself show through... but that would be more considered of me being spaced out, just in another place not so much seeing things that aren't really there. 

However there was this one time, and i have this poster on my wall.. and i was so stoned and i just was staring at it.. and i swear inside the pictures there are pictures of people getting down and dirty.. and now everytime i look at that poster i can still see it.  so.. i dunno...

But in my experiances... mary jane doesn't make me hallucinate, trance like perhaps, exploring another plane of existance in myself maybe, bringing my closer to a spiritual realization perhaps, spacing me out away from myself as far as i can go alot of the time yes.. but not tripping.

However thinking about this, terms such as Halluicnations, Tripping, Spacing, Zoning, anyword like this.. can have it's own personal meaning, it doesn't always mean the same thing to one person as it does to another. Correct me if i'm wrong on this one, but yes there is text book definitions, but when dealing with the subject there is no real right or wrong answer.

But the reason i can say that i've never had a hallucination on MJ is because i've done other drugs that i have had, and it's so different in ways i can't truly describe, i mean like i can def tell you bits and peices of these occurances but it doesn't have the same profound effect as if it would if you were the one on that trip... Like i can tell you about the time when i was kneeling infront of christ, his dead body on the cross and having him open his eyes and look down upon me, and having these two people standing next to me with their hands on my shoulder and hearing words... what they were i'm not sure, i can't recall that.  Or the time i was sittin on my couch looking out the window and seeing it being daylight at 3am in the morning, it was daylight outside.. i still swear it was.. but i know thats impossible, or is it? it's all about perception.... Or the time i saw the walls in my room begin to drip into nothingness... just they were running.. and anyway when i snapped out of it.. i had tears running down my cheeks.. it was ... out there.. anyway i think i've babbled enough


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 5, 2006)

No way. the only reason poeple say that you can hallucinate smokin' pot is 'cause that hyperactive people will calm down and analyse stuff. My brother calls it the "Check Out My Hands Complex."


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 5, 2006)

nope just high.


----------



## MissMolly (May 22, 2006)

more of a mood elevator/relaxant


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

I like that, the "check out my hands complex", oh man, they're huge!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

I would also have to say no 
thats more of acid, pills and 
other drugs


----------



## Funky Cloud (Feb 3, 2007)

Once in a while I'd have to say yes.  

About twelve years ago, my friend and I were sitting in a parking lot across from a small row of botique shops, when she calmly uttered "hey, look at that monkey swinging in that tree in that window".  I looked, and there in the window, by Jebus, was a monkey swinging in a tree.  We both sat and watched it for a bit, and even talked about how odd it was for a shop to have a live monkey sitting in a tree at the front window.  We got out of the car and strolled up to the window to get a better look.  Of course, there was no monkey.  There wasn't even a tree.  We were both completely astounded.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 5, 2007)

No way.

Stunzeed..


----------



## night501 (Feb 7, 2007)

"look at my hands, they can touch anything but themselves... oh wait"


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

night501 said:
			
		

> "look at my hands, they can touch anything but themselves... oh wait"


 
LOL...those aren't your hands.

Never hallucinated from MJ, just body numbed a few times and head rushes.


----------



## Dizoelio (Jun 2, 2007)

LR2 crop made me hallucinate when I harvested before trichs were amber.   I would close my eyes and lay done stoned and would see light people, like people who were dark but with a light outlines moving about.


----------



## fatman (Jun 3, 2007)

no triping at all.i use to take a center card board roll out of toilet paper,sit it on end on glass plate turn out lights and light it on fire,the colors r real neat.when it burns all the way down it will have a final fire ball come out of the ash card board.:joint4: fire just flickers and really is relaxing.try it you will see. 
                           i can handle anything but temptation


----------



## CaptainViper (Jun 4, 2007)

Honestly, After Being A "Long-Time" Pot-Smoker, I Can Say That I've Never Triped After Smoking. And After 48 Dead Shows, And Many, Self-Induced, "Experience"/"Inner-Space"/"Spirit-Awakeing",I Feel I Can Tell The Differance. North-America Indian Religions Believe In They'er "Spirit-Guides",The Different "Spirits" That Would Appear to them, And Help "Guide" Them.  The "Spirits" Differ Greatly, Between Those Who Helped the Smoker and Those Who Greeted The "Traveler". Check-Out "The Teachings of Don Juan."        CaptainViper


----------



## night501 (Jun 11, 2007)

look at my hands they can touch anything but themselves... oh wait


----------



## nelgamil (Jun 12, 2007)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> Would you consider the "high" you get off of marijuana a hallucination?
> 
> 
> Yes... No.... Maybe So... Give ur Answer here.


 
no not at all:bong:


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah just a high for me,would be good if you could get some type of tripping pot lol


----------



## scoot1073 (Jun 20, 2007)

No Way


----------



## Sophiesdad (Jul 14, 2007)

No


----------

